# "I'm Fat, Can I Have a Medal?"



## AWP (Aug 11, 2010)

No you cannot, fatbody! And 





> 6-1 and about 280 depending on the scale and actually am pretty healthy overall


 still sounds like a fatass....depending on the scale and all.

http://www.stripes.com/blogs/the-ru...-overweight-cost-you-campaign-awards-1.114088


----------



## car (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm fat, and I have lots of medals......LOL


----------



## QC (Aug 11, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAH! :cool:


----------



## Dame (Aug 11, 2010)

> So for those of you stuck at a desk all day, here’s one way to try to slim down: Finish all of sergeant major’s coffee; then try to outrun him when he comes after you.



LMAO.  Great post Free.


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 28, 2010)

Why is this even a discussion? The reason smokers aren't penalized for smoking is that it doesn't put undo strain on our joints and bones. It doesn't require more fabric to cover our ass. We can still do crunches. Etc, etc. If a smoker is unable to perform because he smokes, he's in the same boat as a fatass who can't perform because he's a fatass. The only thing I'd have to say to this guy is are you within BFI standards and can you still meet your PT standards? Oh, and what the hell are you going to get a medal for? Valiantly stapling documents whilst there is a fire-fight 10 miles outside your post? GMAFB


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, it's not the worst necro-post resurrection I've ever seen... 

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 28, 2010)

ABSapp said:


> Why is this even a discussion? The reason smokers aren't penalized for smoking is that it doesn't put undo strain on our joints and bones. It doesn't require more fabric to cover our ass. We can still do crunches. Etc, etc. If a smoker is unable to perform because he smokes, he's in the same boat as a fatass who can't perform because he's a fatass. The only thing I'd have to say to this guy is are you within BFI standards and can you still meet your PT standards? Oh, and what the hell are you going to get a medal for? Valiantly stapling documents whilst there is a fire-fight 10 miles outside your post? GMAFB



A. Nice thread resurection dude.
B. It's a campaign ribbon/medal; you get it for showing up period.  If fatass is good enough to deploy;then fatass should get the ribbon.
C. Just because fatass can't run doesn't mean fatass isn't doing his/her job.
D. How many combat tours did you do?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 28, 2010)

> One soldier in Iraq who spends about 12 hours every day at a desk with no time to work out during his shift, doesn’t like the sound of that.



Straight shift work?  I wonder what he was doing with the other 12 hours a day (besides eating).

The best shape I've ever been in my life was when I was confined to a FOB for 4-6 months at a time.  We did 14-16 hours a shift every day (except Sunday, only 12 hours on SUN) and still found time to get sufficient sleep and do PT.  It's not because we were supermen/women, it's because we were mature enough to realize that physical fitness is an important component of professional fitness.  If this guy is busting tape, then I blame two people- the Soldier and the first NCO in his chain of command.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 28, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Straight shift work? I wonder what he was doing with the other 12 hours a day (besides eating).
> 
> The best shape I've ever been in my life was when I was confined to a FOB for 4-6 months at a time. We did 14-16 hours a shift every day (except Sunday, only 12 hours on SUN) and still found time to get sufficient sleep and do PT. It's not because we were supermen/women, it's because we were mature enough to realize that physical fitness is an important component of professional fitness. If this guy is busting tape, then I blame two people- the Soldier and the first NCO in his chain of command.



 know a lot of broke NCO's who are still getting deployed.   Friends wife has minor fractures in her hip;they sent her to Iraq anyway.  She now has a permanent PT waiver and will be medically discharged.
I can make tape, etc;but a barely functioning thyroid makes it difficult.
Some people are fat and lazy;discharge them.  Deploying them, then telling them they suck is hypcritical.  Too fat-hit the road.  BTW- VA uses those campaign ribbons to validate service connected issues.  Some guy gets lung cancer because he is exposed, that ribbon can help validate his service.  
Are the guys/gals who get Art 15's, LORs/LOCs having their Campaign Medals revoked?


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 28, 2010)

SOWT said:


> know a lot of broke NCO's who are still getting deployed.   Friends wife has minor fractures in her hip;they sent her to Iraq anyway.  She now has a permanent PT waiver and will be medically discharged.
> I can make tape, etc;but a barely functioning thyroid makes it difficult.
> Some people are fat and lazy;discharge them.  Deploying them, then telling them they suck is hypcritical.  Too fat-hit the road.  BTW- VA uses those campaign ribbons to validate service connected issues.  Some guy gets lung cancer because he is exposed, that ribbon can help validate his service.
> Are the guys/gals who get Art 15's, LORs/LOCs having their Campaign Medals revoked?


I agree with the camp-medals being given to those who were deployed to those areas. There is no reason to pull a medal that says 'I was there' when they were there. However, don't expect any above and beyond medals if you're behind a desk AND out of shape. No offense, but if you are doing admin work and can't seem to make the time(1-2 hours a day MAX) to work out and can't discipline yourself to eat right in view of not being in the field, then you aren't likely to get a Medal of Honor unless a full out assault occurs at your post and you save your entire platoon somehow. When a fat guy does that, then we can debate on whether his weight should be a factor for receiving medals.


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 28, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> Well, it's not the worst necro-post resurrection I've ever seen...
> 
> LL


I'm new, I have to start making my mark somewhere, lol. I knew it was dead but I still wanted to put in my 2c, lol.



SOWT said:


> A. Nice thread resurection dude.
> B. It's a campaign ribbon/medal; you get it for showing up period.  If fatass is good enough to deploy;then fatass should get the ribbon.
> C. Just because fatass can't run doesn't mean fatass isn't doing his/her job.
> D. How many combat tours did you do?


Thank you, I agree, I agree though I feel that maintaining your weight/BFI and PT standards are part of your job and so, in that light, he is not doing his job and I have 4 deployments during my 6 year. 2000-2006, screwed my knees up and was having a kid and the old lady didn't want me going back so I could raise a kid with a tombstone.
BTW, mad respect to the men and woman out there with kids who still serve this country. I can't imagine how hard it is, I nearly go crazy only seeing my boy once a week.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 29, 2010)

The standard is the standard, fail to meet it and you are at the will of your commander. Personally I don’t see how anyone who is physically able to conduct PT, is not able to do it while deployed (in or outside the wire). My last (gay) deployment was convoy security and I had spent 4-6 hours a day in the gym.

On the other side I also agree with SOWT about physical limitation and deployment related awards. I have met more than a few crusty old supply NCO’s that could hardly move worth a damn, but always got us what we needed. Being that I am now broke and fat I do see the other point of view on this, however I would never expect an award of any kind in my current state. I mean really, could you imagine being called up in front of your Btn for an award, looking like the cookie monster? Fuck that!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 29, 2010)

Then again, the tape test is absolutely retarded for other people. A perfect example is a friend of mine who got rejected by PLDC for failing tape.

The day before he had scored a 397 on the PLDC PT Test.  Ponder that shit.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 29, 2010)

SOWT said:


> know a lot of broke NCO's who are still getting deployed. Friends wife has minor fractures in her hip;they sent her to Iraq anyway. She now has a permanent PT waiver and will be medically discharged.
> I can make tape, etc;but a barely functioning thyroid makes it difficult.
> Some people are fat and lazy;discharge them. Deploying them, then telling them they suck is hypcritical. Too fat-hit the road. BTW- VA uses those campaign ribbons to validate service connected issues. Some guy gets lung cancer because he is exposed, that ribbon can help validate his service.
> *Are the guys/gals who get Art 15's, LORs/LOCs having their Campaign Medals revoked*?



My last deployment, we had a kid (I won't call him a Marine) who the day after we got to Iraq started working to convince the docs he was crazy.  Pissed himself, cried, threatened to kill himself, etc.  I offered him my pistol and one round so he could shoot himself; apparently that wasn't "constructive help" .  Less than 30 days in country and he was sent back to the states.  I went out of my way to ensure he wasn't authorized to wear the ICM and wrote a Pg 11 entry (signed off on by by the colonel) stating why he didn't rate the ICM.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2010)

0699 said:


> My last deployment, we had a kid (I won't call him a Marine) who the day after we got to Iraq started working to convince the docs he was crazy. Pissed himself, cried, threatened to kill himself, etc. I offered him my pistol and one round so he could shoot himself; apparently that wasn't "constructive help" . Less than 30 days in country and he was sent back to the states. I went out of my way to ensure he wasn't authorized to wear the ICM and wrote a Pg 11 entry (signed off on by by the colonel) stating why he didn't rate the ICM.



Good for you.
IIRC correctly 30 days is the requirement, so he should be prevented either way.
J.A.B.  I agree/understand the need to hit the gym; it isn't always available.
We've all seen the photo of the heavy body in the chow hall-he's too damn fat and can't pass a PT test.  I really don't care how fat yo are; pass the PT test and get a go.
Anyone remember the 60 min on CMC Gen Gray?  Touring a base in Okinawa and came across a fat out of shape Marine.  Marine claimed he could pass the PT test, so CMC gave him the "prove it" challenge; Marine passed it and got an on-the-spot waiver from the CMC.  Most heavy bodies can't pass the PT test, so taping is a waste.


----------



## Scotth (Dec 29, 2010)

Outside of special circumstances like 0699 pointed out.  If the troop was good enough to deploy and did there job during there deployment then give them the campaign ribbon.  There is a difference between an award and a campaign medal and have no problem having awards blocked.


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 29, 2010)

0699 said:


> My last deployment, we had a kid (I won't call him a Marine) who the day after we got to Iraq started working to convince the docs he was crazy.  Pissed himself, cried, threatened to kill himself, etc.  I offered him my pistol and one round so he could shoot himself; apparently that wasn't "constructive help" .  Less than 30 days in country and he was sent back to the states.  I went out of my way to ensure he wasn't authorized to wear the ICM and wrote a Pg 11 entry (signed off on by by the colonel) stating why he didn't rate the ICM.


That makes sense though, as he didn't spend any real time over and it was spent acting like an ass. He didn't contribute and wasn't there long enough to contribute had he wanted to.


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 29, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Good for you.
> IIRC correctly 30 days is the requirement, so he should be prevented either way.
> J.A.B.  I agree/understand the need to hit the gym; it isn't always available.
> We've all seen the photo of the heavy body in the chow hall-he's too damn fat and can't pass a PT test.  I really don't care how fat yo are; pass the PT test and get a go.
> Anyone remember the 60 min on CMC Gen Gray?  Touring a base in Okinawa and came across a fat out of shape Marine.  Marine claimed he could pass the PT test, so CMC gave him the "prove it" challenge; Marine passed it and got an on-the-spot waiver from the CMC.  Most heavy bodies can't pass the PT test, so taping is a waste.


I can see that, if they can pass the PT then they could be viable as soldiers. The issue with that, I think, is liability on the part of the military. There are guys with diabetes that can destroy the PT but aren't supposed to be enlistable because they may have an 'incident' due to their condition. I think the weight/bfi standards, regardless of ability to perform physically, are to protect the mil itself in the event that a fatbody finishes his 2m mile in 10 minutes then has a heart-attack from being a fatbody he did 2 miles in 10 minutes. SO perhaps what should be said is that, yes overweight guys can perform but they are at risk for tremendous health risks because what they are expected to do can cause heart attacks and the like in people who are out of shape.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 29, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> Then again, the tape test is absolutely retarded for other people. A perfect example is a friend of mine who got rejected by PLDC for failing tape.
> 
> The day before he had scored a 397 on the PLDC PT Test. Ponder that shit.



I got taped every fucking time because the fucking regs did not recognize someone can be 6'8"


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 29, 2010)

Invisible J said:


> Maybe 6' 8" in circumference, fat ass


Ha.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 29, 2010)

Eh, when I was in, I was 215 @ 5'10" (or 5'9.5" or maybe even 5'8" depending on how/who was measuring).  I always scored high PFTs, ran 40+ miles/week, even did the San Fran Marathon.  Don't let the scale confuse you...  Some of us just are more "caveman" than others.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 30, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> I got taped every fucking time because the fucking regs did not recognize someone can be 6'8"



Bet that's not the only chart you have problems with.

They have to adjust the camera at the DMV to take your picture, don't they?


----------

